# Butler county ohio thread



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

I think its long overdue for a thread for all of us strictly in the Butler County Area. So, if you live or plow in Hamilton, Fairfield, Liberty Twp, West Chester, etc... We should have our own area to talk about local issues and stick together..


My info:
B & B LANDSCAPES
513-889-1690
Serving Butler County Area
99 Dodge Ram 2500 
7'6" Meyer STP 7.5 w/ E60
And Buyers spreader
2008 MTD snow blower
6 shovels
Bobcat 743 (no box yet)


----------

